#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Bose 802

## Lemmen

Hallo allemaal,

Ik hoor soms mensen over de bose 801 serie praten maar ik kan er gaan beeld bij bedenken, heeft iemand een plaatje van de 801? en of zijn jullie er tevreden over?

Lemmen

----------


## Gast1401081

het is de 802, dat maakt het zoeken in de zoekmachine wat gemakkelijker misschien.

De 801 is nog uit het begin van het geluidstijdperk.

----------


## goldsound



----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dat hierboven is dus een 802!!!

Dit hier zijn 2 801's:

----------


## Lemmen

ik denk dat het dan de 802's zijn  :Wink:  Zijn jullie er tevreden over of hebben jullie ze nog nooit gehoord?

Thanx voor de info / foto's

----------


## pilot

klinken niet verkeerd zeker geen agresief geluid moet er wel bij zeggen dat ze niet zo ver dragen maar dat kan ook niet anders met alleen maar speakers.Voor in cafe's zijn het goede boxen.Maar waar wil je ze voor gebruiken?

----------


## goldsound

Voor spraak zijn ze perfect

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door goldsound_
> 
> Voor spraak zijn ze perfect



Je moet er alleen geen revertje over willen versterken want dan blijf je EQ-en

----------


## Jag

Ik vind het helemaal niks. Aggressief hoog en bonkerig laag, wat wil je ook met full range drivers. En nog niet eens goedkoop ook.

----------


## Amati

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pilot_
> Voor in cafe's zijn het goede boxen.



Haha NOT!
Voor een spraaksetje zijn ze prima. Alleen voor cafe's of kroegen niet. Niet als je iets meer wil dan achtergrondmuziek in ieder geval.
Heb een keer vier van die 802's open gehad omdat een klant ze slecht vond klinken.
Blijkt bij de ene dat er 6 en bij de ander 4 speakertjes gescheurd waren. Tel uit je winst.
Groeten,

----------


## Scotty

Ik heb persoonlijk goede ervaringen met een 802.
Je kan er geen 100DB uit krijgen, maar de voor de standaard fesstjes is het prima. Je moet ze natuurlijk wel gebruiken in combinatie met een 302 Sublaag kast.  :Wink: 

Ik heb ooit met een bose set een modeshow gedaan met een catwalk in een U vorm van 25x3 mtr. 4x802 en 2x302 en ik kon de hele sporthal volblazen.

Ach...oude glorie gaat natuurlijk wel eens stuk, maar het is ook geen bakbeest. Veel herrie betekent zware speakers.

----------


## Barthezz80

ik ben zelf niet zo gek van bose (slechte prijs/kwaliteit verhouding, je betaald teveel terwijl je niet het geluid krijgt wat je wil horen)
heb er zelf ook weleens mee gewerkt, ook inderdaad bonkend laag en agressief hoog zoals hier eerder genoemd.
maar voor hetgeen wat je hebt(simpel kunststofkastje met 8 kleine fullrangespeakertjes) ging het verbazingwekkend hard(naar verhouding) ook bij hoog volume nogsteeds een soort hifi en hoge spraakverstaanbaarheid waar je ook stond, maar je kan ze inderdaad het beste gebruiken voor campingfeestjes en school-aula's en inderdaad in combinatie met de 302 of de 502. het valt me ook iedere keer op dat bij zoveel weergevers van dezelfde frequenties(8 stuks per kast, en dan met meerder kasten) er verkleuring in het mid optreedt!
vooral de natuurlijke klank van een stem lijkt hierdoor een soort mechanisch te gaan klinken, maar dit probleem heb ik ook al een paar keer gehad bij het horen van grote line-arrays bv. in ahoy.
ik stond in het midden van de zaal en als er dan bij optredens tussendoor gesproken werd leek de stem uit zoveel drivers een stuk hoger te klinken (soort helium-geluid)en niet meer hoe hij vanzichzelf was, heel vreemd om te horen..
iemand hier een verklaring voor? heeft dit met het koppelen van het mid te maken? of misschien een combinatie met de kleuring van een zaal?
o ja, even on-topic nog, hoe zitten de 8 drivers in een 802 eigenlijk geschakeld? want de input is naar mijn weten gewoon 8 ohm.

grt,

Bart

----------


## pilot

Even voor de duidelijkheid er zitten inderdaad 8 dezelfde speakers in maar deze geven niet allemaal hetzelfde freq. gebied weer.Ik dacht 4 laag en 4 hoog

----------


## Scotty

802
8 speakers zitten volgens mij allemaal in serie en totaal is 8 ohmig. 
Bij een festival waren er 4 802's (2 per kant) gebruikt en er was er 1 802[xx(] overleden. 1 Speaker vervangen en hij klonk weer een stuk beter.
met een 402 zitten er dus 4 dezelfde speakertjes in serie.
Ze worden ook gewoon op 1 versterker aangesloten. Voor kleine verhuurtoepassingen vind ik hem nog steeds ideaal, want hij is lekker licht. 


Als je 802's Fullrange gaat gebruiken dan krijg je er niet al te veel herrie uit. Met een 302 gaat dat beter 
Persoonlijk vind ik EV een aggresieffer hoog hebben dan die 802. 
Misschien krijgen die 802 met hun mid toch iets teveel op de donder, het blijven kleine kastjes.

Oude Glorie gaat toch ooit eens verloren.[xx(]

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scotty_
> 
> Als je 802's Fullrange gaat gebruiken dan krijg je er niet al te veel herrie uit. Met een 302 gaat dat beter 
> Persoonlijk vind ik EV een aggresieffer hoog hebben dan die 802. 
> Misschien krijgen die 802 met hun mid toch iets teveel op de donder, het blijven kleine kastjes.



ja dat was mijn grootste probleem ook bij de 802, dat de conusspeakertjes in het mid gaan kraken op den duur(waarschijnlijk door overbelasting denk ik) ik heb er hier nog een aantal liggen, die hebben allemaal hetzelfde probleem, namelijk dat ik ze niet echt in de groep 'opgeblazen' kan plaatsen (want ze klinken gewoon nog goed) maar toch in het middengebied gaan "blaaten" vooral bij vocalen!
toch een soort beschadiging of aanlopen in de spoel!
mijn conclusie is dat dit soort kleine fullrange drivertjes toch niet geschikt zijn om bepaalde heftige vermogens te verwerken, vind ze toch geschikter voor hifi of café's en campingfeestjes e.d.

het probleem van de verteerde ophangingen wat ik in een ander topic heb gelezen heb ik gelukkig nooit last van gehad, dat was alleen met die allereerste 802's! :Wink:

----------


## Scotty

Verteerde ophangingen?? Moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik daar nog geen last van heb gehad.
Ik gebruik altijd Meyer Beugels met hijsoogjes die in de speaker kunnen worden gedraaid. Werkt altijd goed.

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scotty_
> 
> Verteerde ophangingen?? Moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik daar nog geen last van heb gehad.
> Ik gebruik altijd Meyer Beugels met hijsoogjes die in de speaker kunnen worden gedraaid. Werkt altijd goed.



misschien dat ik niet al te duidelijk was in m'n verhaal, maar ik bedoelde met ophanging de surround van de luidspreker.. :Wink:

----------


## Scotty

Haha... Kwestie van terminology
Zo te horen heb jij iets van een geluiscursus gedaan.
Helaas heb ik dat nog niet. :Frown: 

Wat bedoel je dan met verteerd?? oud of qualitatief gewoon achterhaald??
en surround van een speaker?? Bedoel je daarmee de spreiding??

----------


## Jozi

in 't jargon wordt ook wel gesproken over "doze(n) van bose"  :Smile:

----------


## MatthiasB

Met de surround word de foam rand bedoeld rond de speakertjes. En die vergaat na een tijd (weg dus) ...

Ik heb ze gebruikt als floor monitor en dat viel best mee. 
Nu staan ze naast men pc  :Big Grin:  das toch al beter dan een stel pc boxjes

sdpelling gecoruligideerd. &lt;gerard&gt; 

hartelijken dank daarvoor  :Wink:

----------


## VERVALLEN

802 's van bose zijn echt te duur voor het gene wat je ervoor krijgt.
Ze zijn zeer snel stuk , zijn niet echt enorm robuust en ze maken gebruik van een bose aandrijfdeel (naam ben ik kwijt) ook dit deel (nodig!!!) is duur in aankoop!

Kijk beter en liever naar de JBL of Meyer kasten. Misschien ga je voor dezelfde prijs degelijker en beter materiaal vinden!

Bose is duur, te duur voor hun speakers! 

't is enkel dat naamplaatje 'bose' dat zoveel geld kost denk ik!

Di spekertjes zijn klein die erin zitten en snel gescheurd!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Meyersound zal je (gelukkig) niet in die prijsklasse (1000,-) vinden. JBL daarentegen wel, maar of je daar gelukkig van wordt....

----------


## djHerbie

Ik zou graag eens een lans wille breken voor de zo vaak afgekraakte 802.
Ik bezit er nu 8 van de serie 3, met 8 mb4 en 4 1800VI.
Tot op heden na 4 jaar dagelijks gebruik, heb ik; geen rugpijn, geen enkele klacht over geluid, geen enkele technische storing, geen langere op- en afbouwtijd dan 30 min (afhankelijk van de afstand naar de buhne) en zo kan ik nog wel eens lekker doorgaan, trouwens de mb4 heb ik ge crossovered op 100 hrz, wat een heel aangename en gevoelige bas weergeeft. 
Ik run hier 2 drive in disco's met deze spullen. Als ik mijn materiaal moet gaan vergelijken met waar de meeste drive ins mee spelen, alsblieft breek me de bek niet open. Veel dj's denken dat hoe harder het gaat des te beter het systeem!!!!
Ik speel normaal voor 50 tot 300 man. Dat de 802 niet ver reikt komt ook door zijn brede uitstraling van 120 graden, wat anders wordt bij stack, dan kom je wel ver en luid genoeg (in my case).
Het grote voordeel va de 802 is dat ze op een afstand van 10 meter hun druk verliezen, perfect in my case, want die wil ik hebben op de dansvloer en niet aan de bar waar veel mensen zich zitten te onderhouden.
Dat iemand veel betaald voor de Bose is zijn, haar schuld, want bose kan je op veel delen van de wereld voor de helft van de prijs aanschaffen.
Tot zover mijn comentaar op de zovele negatieve commentaren
PvdB

----------


## Dr. Edie

> knip



Nou, mijn mening over die kastjes; 
Ze zijn inderdaad licht en compact, gaan redelijk hard, klinken best aardig, komt géén laag uit wat velen feestgangers toch wel wensen (maar ligt vast aan je publiek, kan me niet voorstellen dat ik genoegen nam met die kastjes als je jump/hardstyle uit staat te pompen..).

Bovendien zijn die kastjes wel erg duur vind ik, het enige voordeel wat ik zie is de compactheid.. Maar je mist toch wel geluid hoor, met name in het laag.. En ook in het hoog kan het best beter. Ik durf met mijn goedkope set iig gerust 4 maal die Bose dingen aan :Wink:  

Last van de rug? Neehoor, alles staat op wielen, bij "stackje" bouwen even met 2 man (45 kilo, is in principe gerust alleen te doen, maargoed..). Opbouw tijd heb ik ook echt niet meer dan 30 minuten voor nodig (versterkerrack openhalen, speakers plaatsen én aansluiten... JBL SF25's & Ciare Punisher's). Ik weet wel dat hier een pak meer geluid uitkomt, en voelbaar laag.. Bose dingen zijn leuk voor café's e.d.

Ik draai met best budget spul, t-amp's, JBL's zijn van de goedkopere reeks, problemen gehad? Never, vooral de JBL's soms toch (wel met limiter) zwaar op de kloten gegeven.. Punisher's afgelopen carnaval idem  :Big Grin:   Laat staan de versterkers.. Dusja, leuk dat jij er tevreden mee bent.. Das het belangrijkst.

----------


## mac tecson

Ik snap niet wat iedereen tegen Bose heeft. 
Op school hebben we setje 402's (kleinere broer dus). die dingen zijn geweldig. lekker compact, helder geluid, dragen vrij ver (de stralingsbreedte is ook een stuk kleiner dan de 802). Ideaal voor presentaties, ouderavonden, sportdagen.

Het zijn natuurlijk wel speakers die niet met Meyer oid te vergelijken zijn, maar wie gaat er op een bijeenkomst in een school aula een Meyer systeem neerzetten. Niemand. Dit is lekker compact, makkelijk vervoerbaar, snel aansluitbaar en geeft naar mijn mening prima geluid. Ze missen inderdaad wat bas, maar dan zet je er gewoon een sub bij; dat is niet zo vreemd.

----------


## djHerbie

nog even wat aanvullende info. Het op- en afbouwen doe ik alleen, daarom was in de aankoop van een systeem voor mij het gewicht enorm belangrijk, daarbij komt ook dat ze makkelijk te stapelen zijn voor het transport. Natuurlijk zijn er in deze prijsklasse talloze hele goede alternatieven zoals jbl, nexo etc etc. Maar ik ben toch wel blij met deze configuratie en ja ik doe geen house of dance partys. Ik werk in hotels waar van alles gedraaid moet worden van wals tot Tiesto, enorm leuk en uitdagend.
Groetjes

----------


## mac tecson

Voordeel van deze dingen in hotels is vooral hun omvang.
Hotels zitten nu eenmaal niet te wachten op grote systemen;ze willen het liefst alles zo compact mogelijk hebben

----------


## Dr. Edie

Nee logisch, voor jou doel zijn ze zo te horen perfect.. In zo'n hotel hoeft het ook niet keihard te bonken.. Maar feesten die ik doe (veelal moet het toch best hard, buiten, ook carnaval e.d.) red je het daar niet mee (of je eisen liggen lager).. Bovendien vind ik Bose wel erg duur persoonlijk.

----------


## mac tecson

ze zijn inderdaad wat aan de prijzige kant.
Laten we ook niet vergeten dat er geen enkele speaker is die alles perfect doet. Elke speaker heeft z'n kenmerken, voor en nadelen. Het is de afweging die je maakt voor welke kermerken je kiest.
een groot voordeel van Bose is dat het licht en compact is en dus makkelijk te verplaatsen en dat ze stemgeluid goed weergeven. Grote nadeel is de magere bas klank, maar dan zet je er gewoon een sub onder. 
Maar echt stampen zullen ze nooit doen, maar daar zijn ze ook niet voor gemaakt

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Was het niet de formatie 'Bots' uit begin jaren 80, die gigantische hoeveelheden 802 (meen me ter herrinneren 16 per kant)gebruikte, in de vorm 'line array'? En aangevuld met wat 302 basskasten complete sporthallen vulden?

Is het niet dat ik Bose wel heb horen klinken, beuken en rammen in een discotheek(Hent uut 't Zaand, Wekerom)4 stuks 802, 4 stuks 502B Dynacord amp's? En met beuken bedoel ik ook echt beuken, gemiddeld 110/115 dB....Voor in de kroeg 4 402's en 2 502B En in de apresski kelder 4 stuks 402 + 1 502B...

Ik Bose over het algemeen wel te duur vind...Eerlijk is eerlijk...Maarrrr...daar krijg je wel service voor, indien nodig...En ze geven niet voor niks 5 jaar garantie...Vrijwel onbeperkt! De eerste op geblazen speaker, binnen de garantie moeten we nog afrekenen...En we doen nu zon 5 jaar Bose...En ze zijn over het algemeen erg snel met onderdelen of repareren..

En ja, de kasten zijn niet mooi...Vind opzich de techniek wel mooi...Compact, lichtgewicht en over het algemeen genoeg geluid...Maar dan raad ik de Bose 1800IV af....

Ik gebruik zelf regelmatig Bose 802's met 502B's voor 'nette' klusjes. Afgelopen carnaval een carnavals mis gedaan in een kerk...Ze waren dik tevreden en kon daar behoorlijk gassen...Had de organisatie nog niet mee gemaakt...Voor het eerst in jaren klonk het als een klok...Over de installatie werd een combo(4*Viool, 2*Cello, dwarsfluit,bassgitaar, toetsen, drums en klarinet)koor van 30 personen en 4 solo zangers/zangeressen gemixed...6*Bose 802, 2*502...rond de 1100 personen in de kerk...

Ik ga mezelf niet ophemelen, maar Bose werkt wel erg gemakkelijk..

----------


## Barthezz80

> En ja, de kasten zijn niet mooi...Vind opzich de techniek wel mooi...Compact, lichtgewicht en over het algemeen genoeg geluid...Maar dan raad ik de Bose 1800IV af....
> ..



Waarom raad je de 1800IV af?

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik ga niets tegenspreken, en kan het best vinden erin... Die discotheek, zou prima kunnen, het zal ook geen grote hal o.i.d. geweest zijn waardoor de gevoeligheid wat minder belangrijk is? Tsjah, dan gast het idd hard door.. Dat karnavalskoor idem..

Voor het geld zijn vast systemen te vinden die én evengoed/beter klinken maar wel goedkoper zijn. Die garantie is leuk, maar of het écht nodig is weet ik niet.. Ken meerdere systemen die die garantie niet geven en toch doorbeuken zonder kapot te gaan. Ligt ook een beetje aan het gebruik, en ik ga ervanuit dat een systeem niet zomaar kapot gaat.. En een kapot drivertje kost je in dat geval ook de kop niet. 

Het ligt gewoon aan de locatie en het gebruik ervan.. Ik stamp hem niet in de grond, het klinkt lekker en leuk voor de wat kleinere discotheken (of je moet idd al de hele zaal vol  gaan hangen, JA, dan lukt het ook met Dap AX10s die alleen STUKKEN goedkoper zijn!) en spraakgebeuren.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Waarom raad je de 1800IV af?



Te licht van vermogen...





> Die garantie is leuk, maar of het écht nodig is weet ik niet..



Klopt, geeft alleen vaak een beter gevoel...vind ik in ieder geval...

----------


## Barthezz80

> Citaat:
> Waarom raad je de 1800IV af? 
> 
> Te licht van vermogen...



Ik heb toevallig nog onlangs een topic geopend met de vraag of iemand mij aan de specs van de 1800 (4 serie) van Bose kon helpen, maar daar heeft tot op heden nog niemand op gereageerd..

Maar blijkbaar weet jij dus wel het vermogen van deze versterker, want je vind hem te licht?

Ik heb laatst iemand gesproken, die wist mij te vertellen dat de '1800 serie 4'  2 x 450 watt op 8 ohm is..
Als dit zo is vind ik dit voor 802tjes (240 watt) mee aan te sturen niet te licht, maar meer dan voldoende :Smile:  

Wat ik ook begrepen heb (waardoor de 1800 versterker meer geschikt is om 802's aan te sturen dan een gemiddelde amp met zwaarder vermogen)
is dat hij productgerelateerd is aan de 802..
ik wil zeggen dat hij uitblinkt in bepaalde frequenties die overeenkomen met die van de controller, waardoor bij een andere (mogelijk zelfs zwaardere amp) de kleine speakertjes eerder stuk kunnen spelen, door eerder clippen van de amp, ivm dat de controller bepaalde frequenties afzwakt en de versterker dus eerder op zn max staat te draaien om het geluid op hetzelfde niveau te krijgen als bij een 'rechte' speaker.. :Embarrassment:  

but correct me if I'm wrong..

----------


## Banned

Bose is gewoon goed voor de huiskamer of klein cafe en daar houdt het mee op ! 

Garantie van Bose is ook slecht vindt ik uit eigen ervaring ( met hun waterdicht en watrebestendig gezeur .................

De speakerkast is NIET waterdicht ( er zitten 2 baspoorten in ) plus waterbestendig zijn ze ook niet. Heb ze vaak buiten gebruikt maar bij een regenbui moest ik ze ook vaak leeggieten !!!!Vaak waterschade gehad die niet vergoed werd door bose terwijl ze in die tijd juist adverteerde met deze garantie ( in de hal daar stond in de vijver een bose kast onderwater te spelen met de tekst er4bij dat Bose waterbestendig is ............. )

Geluid is op zich OK maar niet op hoge volumens ! fullrange niet tenminste wel in kobinatie van de controller en met de subs eronder.

Heb zelf 4 bassen gehad met 8 toppen en klonk op zich niet verkeerd totdat ik stukken kreeg en Almere geen garantie kon op dat moment toen maar met tegenzin in de bassen RCF gestoken waardoor de subs geen 10X maar 1000X beter klonken ( speakers waren stukken goedkoper dan de originele speaker ) in de toppen Beyma gedaan en set is een heel stuk vooruit gegaan ! ( wel met wat aanpassingen ) Maar goed set is nu weg !

En als Bose zo goed zou zijn zoals wordt beweert waarom hangt er bij de meeste concerten en grote discotheken geen Bose ???

Het is goed voor HIFI in de huiskamer of klein cafe waar geen hoge eisen zijn op hoog volume !

----------


## moderator

> Bose is gewoon goed voor de huiskamer of klein cafe en daar houdt het mee op ! 
> 
> ....blablabla...
> Het is goed voor HIFI in de huiskamer of klein cafe waar geen hoge eisen zijn op hoog volume !



BOSE...is dat niet wat in stadion Nieuw Galgewaard hangt en waar TNN's cucaracha zo onwijs lekker uit komt beuken?....

zalig zijn de onwetenden.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

> BOSE...is dat niet wat in stadion Nieuw Galgewaard hangt en waar TNN's cucaracha zo onwijs lekker uit komt beuken?....
> 
> zalig zijn de onwetenden....



Als je over zn nek gaan bedoelt met beuken dan zal dat heel goed kunnen.
Ook hier in twente (2x) gaat het perfect door de vervormingsgrens heen .

----------


## moderator

Mac, hiervoor hing de Galgewaard vol met AD, was ik ook erg over te spreken voor stadiongeluid.
Bose heeft het nieuwe stadion mogen doen, ik weet wanneer iets over zn nek gaat...dit gaat niet over zn nek en ja, gaat netjes aan.

Ligt momenteel wel ff gevoelig hoor....over twente beginnen en een link met Utreg leggen :Embarrassment:

----------


## Banned

volgens mij worden de modjes door Bose betaald voor hun zegje .............

Ze zijn de enige die positief zijn over bose !

Bose is niet slecht zeker goed in de huiskamer of klein cafe maar je betaald gewoon teveel voor wat je krijgt ! 

plus hebben ze een service van niets ! 

Als het zo goed is waarom wordthet dan niet gebruikt in de discotheken en op liveconcerten ?

Zijn mensen die de realiteit zeggen onwetend ??

Draaien ze in dat stadion popconcerten daar over die Bose ??

Wordt alleen gebruikt voor afroep en achtergrond muziek 

Kun je beter voor dat geld vol hangen met DAP kastjes heb je voor hetzelfde geld meer herrie en veel meer boxen en mss klinkt het dan nog beter ook ! in iedergeval wel wat meer spreiding ! ( vanwege de meerdere boxen )

----------


## mac tecson

meer dan een omroep en achtergrond installatie heb je in een stadion ook niet nodig. Als ze en concert willen organiseren brengt de organisator toch wel een line-array mee. Daar hoef het stadion bestuur niet in te investeren.

Bovendien blijft ik erbij dat geen enkele speaker multi inzetbaar is. Bose kiest voor een bepaald type speaker die heel goed is voor kleine afstanden en spraak. Ze kiezen niet voor grote vermogens in 1 kist

----------


## Barthezz80

ik ben nogsteeds benieuwd naar een reactie van *Olaf Duffhuës* op mijn laatste post..

----------


## Gitarist 62

Ik heb nog steeds 2 van die 802's liggen in combi met een 302 baskast. Ervaring is dat je beste resultaat krijgt als je de 802's en de 302 ieder met een eigen amp aanstuurt. De controller heeft daarvoor ook de mogelijkheden: je kunt kietzen uit 802 -full range 302-802 met een passieve x-over in de 302 of actief filteren dmv de controller.

Als je passief filtert wordt het geheel nogal bonkerig Plus dat je niet de vrijheid hebt om een van je versterkers een streepje meer of minder open te trekken om het geneel lekker in balans te krijgen.

Het gebruik van full range speakers heeft wel z'n beperkingen: het hoog is niet erg transparant en midden wat ongedefinieerd. Ik gebruik inmiddels regulier een paar EV sx 300 Die klinken beter, betere verstaanbaarheid en hebben ook het voordeel van lichtgewicht van de 802.

Ik gebruik de 802 wel graag voor wat kleinere zalen en ook buiten. Daar dragen ze voor zo'n klein ding opvallend ver, veel beter bv dan de sx 300

Verder zijn ze ook goed te gebruiken als een fill ergens hoog in je truss. Geringe gewicht is dan wel lekker

----------


## beyma

> volgens mij worden de modjes door Bose betaald voor hun zegje .............
> 
> Ze zijn de enige die positief zijn over bose !



Nee hoor, ik ben ook positief over Bose  :Smile:  

Heb 4x 802 en met m'n home made subs er onder blaas ik de vouwen uit je broek hoor  :Cool:  

Ik heb er afgelopen weekend tijdens Full Speed Rosmalen nog een buiten feestje mee gegeven en -nu wordt het spannend- ik ging harder en klonk vooral beter als de Meyer set die op de mainstage zo'n 80 meter naast ons stond!!  :Cool:   :EEK!:  

Echter, die set werd behandeld door een stel DJ's die 
A: niet konden draaien
B: geen afluistering hadden 
C: geen idee hadden wat voor prachtige geluidset ze hadden gekregen van de organisatie  :Frown:  

Maar goed, ik weet ook wel dat als die Meyer set bediend was door iemand met verstand er van dat ik kansloos was geweest.....


PS 

Gitarist 62, you got mail !

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....als de Meyer set die op de mainstage zo'n 80 meter naast ons stond!!   
> 
> ....
> 
> Maar goed, ik weet ook wel dat als die Meyer set bediend was door iemand met verstand er van dat ik kansloos was geweest.....
> 
> PS



Heb er ook 3 hangen in een stel disco's, en U raadt het al : de heren DJ's zijn ervoor om toonregelingen te verkrachten, en de menger over zn nek te helpen. 

sjammer, heren, luister nou eens als ik iets zeg,,,  :Frown:   :Frown: 

Ik ben van mening dat iedere set kan klinken, en dat is een vak apart. 
Zelfs een goed ingeregelde 802 kan best. Maar dan wel met liefde behandelen.

----------


## moderator

> volgens mij worden de modjes door Bose betaald voor hun zegje .............



Even gekeken op mijn bankafschriften van de afgelopen jaren: staan namen op van enkele gerenomeerde bedrijven, maar van geen enkele fabrikant/importeur.
Beetje flauw om mensen die een op ervaringen gebasseerde mening plaatsen op deze manier van repliek te dienen.





> Ze zijn de enige die positief zijn over bose !



En geven ook duidelijk aan voor welke toepassing.





> Bose is niet slecht zeker goed in de huiskamer of klein cafe maar je betaald gewoon teveel voor wat je krijgt ! 
> 
> plus hebben ze een service van niets !



Zijn jouw ervaringen, ken hier een klein theater wat ooit begonnen is met een setje 802's incl processor en dat setje wordt voor kleine dingetjes tot op de dag van vandaag met heel veel lol gebruikt, dat terwijl de vaste eindset van dat theatertje toch een RH sr5/bps set is, over referentiekader gesproken....





> Als het zo goed is waarom wordthet dan niet gebruikt in de discotheken en op liveconcerten ?



eerlijk of een aardig antwoord?
Voor het gemak neem ik aan dat deze vraag retorisch bedoeld was.





> Zijn mensen die de realiteit zeggen onwetend ??



Als nu uit jouw berichtjes alhier bleek dat je enig referentiekader had, je de indruk wist achter te laten dat je een onderbouwde mening ventileerde, dan had je absolut een punt gehad, nu is het euhm...zielig?





> Draaien ze in dat stadion popconcerten daar over die Bose ??
> Wordt alleen gebruikt voor afroep en achtergrond muziek



Ken geen enkel stadion waar ze over de huisset wel zoiets doen, jij wel?
In een eerder bericht gaf ik aan dat het bose systeem zoals dat in stadion nieuw galgewaard hangt EN flink aan kan EN dan nog strak klinkt.
kom een keer kijken ( voor goed voetbal niet altijd garantie :Wink:  )





> Kun je beter voor dat geld vol hangen met DAP kastjes heb je voor hetzelfde geld meer herrie en veel meer boxen en mss klinkt het dan nog beter ook ! in iedergeval wel wat meer spreiding ! ( vanwege de meerdere boxen )



en bedankt voor het diskwalilificeren van jezelf, maakt je eerste valse beschuldiging meer dan goed...
Ik ga van de zon genieten, bandje in park, gelukkig zonder bose ...dat dan weer wel. Er is immers beter dan bose op de markt.

----------


## Proav

Zijn congres/conversatie speakers.
dus vooral voor spraak en presentatiemuziek.
werkt indeaal in kerken en andere geluidstechnische rampenruimtes.
Door de ruime spreiding hoeken en de acoustisch gekoppelde speakertjes kun je een zeer goede verstaanbaarheid verkrijgen.

Zou ze absoluut niet op een feesie weghangen.

----------


## Barthezz80

> Zou ze absoluut niet op een feesie weghangen.



waarom niet?
in combinatie met een 502/302 sub(s) kan ik er behoorlijk wat geluid uit krijgen..
Zeker met dubbel 802 per kant(in stack) of meer natuurlijk, kan ik in combinatie met zware eindversterkers harder dan veel hier denken! :Smile:  

ga je fullrange over 802's spelen, tja dan gaan ze niet zo hard inderdaad en zijn het gewoon toespraken kastjes, maar met sub erbij (kantelpunt ligt dan automatisch op 150hz, zo is de contoller onworpen namelijk..) dan gaan ze echt wel behoorlijk hard en blijft het zuiver!

tja als ik echt een grote lokatie heb, dan neem ik mn grote set mee (18",12",2") :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

@ Pro AV,  

die verstaanbaarheid komt vooral omdat het geluid van één en dezelfde speaker komt, je hebt dus geen kantelpunten tussen verschillende drivers die net in het spraakgebied zitten.... 

@ Bart, geef het maar op (doe ik ook) je hebt twee heel duidelijke kampen, de één is helemaal vóór Bose en de andere kun je gewoon niet overstag krijgen en zal Bose altijd een duur en vooral slecht plastic bakkie met speakers blijven!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> @ Pro AV,  
> 
> die verstaanbaarheid komt vooral omdat het geluid van één en dezelfde speaker komt, je hebt dus geen kantelpunten tussen verschillende drivers die net in het spraakgebied zitten.... 
> 
> @ Bart, geef het maar op (doe ik ook) je hebt twee heel duidelijke kampen, de één is helemaal vóór Bose en de andere kun je gewoon niet overstag krijgen en zal Bose altijd een duur en vooral slecht plastic bakkie met speakers blijven!



1  en door de eq die kje er absoluut wel bij moet nemen...
2 ik ben een gemiddelde. Ben er niet kapot van, maar wou dat ik er 50 in de verhuur had.

----------


## ljkev

Wij hebben deze al gebruikt in openlucht en deze klonken heel goed we hebben er geen klachten over en wij gebruiken deze nu bijna voor elke fuif en klinken niet slecht. Je moet dan natuurlijk een paar subs kope en ze zegge ook dat je er een processor kunt voor kopen maar deze gebruiken wij niet 

Het is een goede aanrader :Wink:  

KeVkE@your service

----------


## Gitarist 62

zonder processor?  :Confused:  dan klinken ze echt als een kartonnen doos. Die processor is toch een vrij complex ding dat eigenlijk allerlei frekwentie- en fase correcties toepast. Ik heb dat ding een keer opgengeschroefd met het idee "het zal wel weer zon kastje zijn met bijna niks er in." Maar ik moet toegeven dat ik voor m'n beurt sprak! Wat de 802 'van nature'tekort komt compenseert de processor weer.

Het zal je echt verbazen hoeveel beter die dingen klinken MET processor! Bose zegt zelf ook dt je de processor MOET gebruiken

----------


## w00Dy

Zelf ben ik in het bezit van de eerste reeks waarvan de speakertjes ondertussen voorzien zijn van nieuwe randen. Ik ben nu op zoek naar een extra set omdat ik ze aardig vind klinken voor het geld (ik heb ze 2de hands gekocht)

Ze zijn ideaal als je alleen moet gaan opbouwen, ik til liever een bose 802 op een statief dan een dynacord FE 15.2.

----------


## Barthezz80

> ze zegge ook dat je er een processor kunt voor kopen maar deze gebruiken wij niet



zonder processor klinken ze echt "but" , als je de processor gebruikt, liefst de 802-C II serie of de digitale dan zal er een wereld voor je open gaan! :Smile:  

Groeten Bart

----------


## pilot

to barthez
in het begin van het topic was het te duur in voor wat je krijgt en heb je er ooit weleens mee gewerkt maar je was er niet kapot van.Later in het het topic weet je er in combinatie met een sub goed geluid uit te krijgen en heb je er een aantal in bezit.Hoe zit het nou? en hoe staat het met je zelfgemaakt line array,horen we ook niks meer over

----------


## Barthezz80

> en heb je er ooit weleens mee gewerkt maar je was er niet kapot van.Later in het topic weet je er in combinatie met een sub goed geluid uit te krijgen en heb je er een aantal in bezit.Hoe zit het nou?



klopt was ik ook niet, die keer dat ik er mee gewerkt had zaten er (achteraf) geen goede versterkers op en ik was ook negatief vanwege de dure prijs/kwaliteit verhouding,
maar omdat ik ze later bij een vriend van me hoorde tijdens een klus en ze daar echt heel mooi klonken met subs erbij en de juiste controller/versterkers..
heb ik na veel luisteren toch zelf (2dehands) een aantal 802's aangeschaft en ben ik eigenlijk (voor het geld wat ik ervoor betaald heb) best tevreden! :Wink:  
maar als je goed las, dan wist je ook dat ik ze voor de kleinere klussen gebruik en voor het grotere werk nogsteeds met 18",12"2" op de proppen kom!





> in het begin van het topic was het te duur in voor wat je krijgt



vind ik nogsteeds, en ik heb niet gezegd dat ik daar nu anders over denk, maar omdat ik ze goedkoopt het kunnen kopen is het voor de door mij betaalde prijs leuke apparatuur (Voor het doel waar ik het voor gebruik!)
staat ook in het topic namelijk: 'kleinere klussen'





> en hoe staat het met je zelfgemaakt line array,horen we ook niks meer over



als je goed had gelezen dan had 6-2-2006 kunnen lezen dat ik gestopt ben!

citaat:

"
sorry mensen ik ben gestopt met het nabouwen van de W8lc omdat het simpel gezegd te gecompliceerd is om dit 'goed' te kunnen doen :Embarrassment:  
sommigen van jullie hadden dus gelijk dat ik op een aantal punten heb moeten gokken omdat ik simpelweg niet over de exacte gegevens beschikte, zodra ik over meer gegevens beschik van deze Martin Audio kasten, dan wil ik zeker weten weer verder gaan bouwen! :Smile:  

dus hou me op de hoogte als je ervaringen in de line array techniek met me wil delen, en misschien ga ik in de toekomst wel weer verder met deze projecten, want een uitdaging is het zeker en niets is mooier als het dan in de praktijk ook nog op een aanzienlijk niveau lukt :Wink: "

Het klinkt vreemd, maar soms (vaak) kan je je mening herzien over iets als bepaalde factoren (gunstig) veranden! :Smile:  

groeten Bart

----------


## pilot

okee bedankt voor je uitleg,het is me nu helemaal duidelijk

----------


## maranta

> Was het niet de formatie 'Bots' uit begin jaren 80, die gigantische hoeveelheden 802 (meen me ter herrinneren 16 per kant)gebruikte, in de vorm 'line array'? En aangevuld met wat 302 basskasten complete sporthallen vulden?



Ik kan me nog herinneren dat ik een kleine 20 jaar geleden voor een bedrijf uit groningen 802's stapelde in Ahoy, als ik het me goed herinner 12 stuks gestackt per kant op het podium, 302 laag eronder en op de grond lagen altec lansing hoorn -geladen laag kasten.
Dit was een productie met o.a. anita meyer, rob de nijs, orkest en koor.
Het hoefde toen niet zo hard, op de ringen zat niemand dus dat kwam wel uit. Niet veel later werd het bose systeem voor msl 3 verruild.

Ik denk dat de 802 een beetje achterhaald is, er is in de loop der tijd veel bijgekomen, niet altijd goedkoper maar wel met meer rendement.

----------


## gier

probeer eens de syrincs boxxen beter dan bose 
[INDENT]



> ik denk dat het dan de 802's zijn  Zijn jullie er tevreden over of hebben jullie ze nog nooit gehoord?
> 
> Thanx voor de info / foto's



[/INDENT]

----------


## sis

> probeer eens de syrincs boxxen beter dan bose [INDENT]
> [/INDENT]



Ja  amaai, moeten wij dit ernstig nemen of is dit een grap !!
Welke types had je zo aan gedacht ??
Trouwens Boxen is met 1 X !!
Een goede start op een forum als deze  :Big Grin:  
vele schrijfgroetjes van sis 
sis

----------


## Poelmans

Persoonlijk vind ik Bose over het algemeen een beetje té warm klinken. Psychoakoestisch komt dit mooi uit als je achtergrondmuziek draait (hoog laag mogen dan een tikje meer hebben), maar van het moment dat je ermee wil blazen gaat het mis:het is zo erg dat je nooit de indruk zal hebben dat het luid genoeg staat omdat bepaalde delen van je spectrum gewoon ontbreken, en andere gewoon voor 1 grote rommel (vooral dan in het laag) zorgen

Niks tegen bose: met een filmpje thuis of bij een glas bier in de bar klinkt dit systeem super, maar voor PA of drive-inn neen bedankt

----------


## Barthezz80

ik denk dat Bose een kwestie van smaak/persoonlijke voorkeur is(blijft)
persoonlijk vind ik dat warme geluid dan weer erg mooi klinken, omdat het een soort hifi(conus)geluid heeft maar dan ook op hoog volume + dat ik de horizontale spreiding uniek vind tov andere systemen

ik wil ook nog even zeggen dat het hele systeem staat of valt bij een goede inregeling/geluidsman, ik heb vaker gehoord dat het systeem niet klonk dan dat het wel goed klonk, vandaar dat veel mensen ook (onterecht) bevooroordeeld zijn..

grote problemen ontstaan al door kleine dingen als: verkeerde/geen controller, slechte kwaliteit versterker(s), ze zijn eigenlijk bij het ontwerpen al gemaakt om in combinatie met een Bose versterker te gebruiken omdat die naast de (vereiste!) controller ook nog een bepaalde frequenties versterkt/corrigeert (vooraal in het hoog, laag) waardoor je (en ik spreek uit praktijkervaring) het beste geluid met een bose versterker krijgt..
Lieft de 1800IV serie of 1800VI!
ook is de hoeveelheid 802's van belang voor de kwaliteit, omdat ze sterk akoestisch koppelen als je ze op elkaar zet, en je al bijna dubbel zoveel geluid hebt met 2 per kant (het is een soort line-array element zo'n 802) hoe meer, des te meer geluid en dat uit zich vooral in het laag

en zoals ik al eerder in dit topic aangaf is het beste om ze als top te gebruiken in combinatie met 502/302 bas

Maar ik moet je gelijk geven: 'echt' Blazen zullen ze nooit doen!
(maar dan is de vraag, wil je dit? wat voor toepassing gebruik je ze voor?)
en blazen kan altijd nog met de subs, want 2 302subs "gestacked" met een flinke amp geeft behoorlijke maagbas kan ik uit eigen ondervinding vertellen! :Smile:

----------


## Outline

Ik ga nu iets zeggen wat ik meen: Die 802's klinken zo slecht nog niet MITS je er een lekkere zware versterker voor hebt hangen MAAR VOORAL die digitale controller! Dat is dus echt een wereld van verschil!

Toen we een tijd geleden nog met klein drive-inn en klein verhuur-werk bezig waren hebben we nog serieus overwegen om 'n 302B (=12"!)/802-combinatie met digitale controller aan te schaffen. Is uiteindelijk niet doorgegaan (helemaal ermee gestopt omdat het eigenlijk te weinig oplevert), maar na de demonstratie door de dealer waren we allebei HELEMAAL om! Moet er natuurlijk wel bijzeggen dat het tot ongeveer 100man goed te doen is.

Resumé Overflakké: als je de digitale controller voor hebt staan, klinkt het echt goed!

Over de Bose-versterkers: Met die digitale controller ervoor kun je gewoon kiezen voor een kwalitatief andere goede versterker EN het is natuurlijk publiek geheim dat het gewoon Carver's zijn met 'n Bose-plakkertje...

----------


## THE BOSS

Als je de wat oudere 802's maar niet te hard neerzet want anders liggen de magneten onder in de kast.

En geloof iemand maar die nog met de eerste BOSE 802 Demo set die nederland in kwam gewerkt heeft.

----------


## Gitarist 62

Mensen kijk ff wat er al gepost is voor je in herhaling valt. We weten nu wel dat je een goede versterker moet gebruiken (da's nl ALTIJD zo..) EN DAT JE VOOR BOSE EEN CONTROLLER MOET GEBRUIKEN

----------


## frederic

te duur, slecht.
Blijkbaar wanneer je de naam Bose gebruikt is het automatisch slecht.....Omdat ze goed zijn.

De 802 zijn niet van de krachtigste speakers. Dit is duidelijk.
maar mijn ervaring is, dat dit de enige speakers zijn die de klank zo natuurlijk mogelijk weergeven.

Ze zijn heelaas niet inzetbaar voor grote projecten. Maar wij hebben in de Bigband 4 bose 802 kastjes
in combinatie van 2 Bose baskasten Ik moet zeggen, wanneer veel merken de "revue" hebben gepasseerd hebben we toch vast gesteld dat ze hun concurrenten kwa klank ver achter zich laten!

Ik ken iemand, die de voorhanger heeft van 20 jaar geleden, die werden probleemloos gerikoont.
Dit wil ik nog eens zien doen bij klankkasten van meyersound en dergelijke binnen 20 jaar.

----------


## beyma

Ach ja, volgende week sta ik weer buiten met me Bose setje tijdens een groot auto festival in Six flags/walibi/flevohof of hoe dat stomme park nu weer heet  :Wink:  

Wie weet verbreek ik me record weer , laatste keer 8 minuten na het aan zetten de organisatie op de stoep, of het wat zachter kon.....

Met een beetje geluk heb ik twee andere speakers voor me sub's , die de vorige keer overleden waren , terwijl de 802's gewoon door speelden alsof er een achtergrond muziekje op stond.... (snoei harde "old skool" hardcore) Voor de duidelijkheid, m'n Crest CA6 stond tegen clippen aan op die 802's  :Cool:  
Nog een feitje: de mijne zijn bouwjaar 1983 , en heb ze persoonlijk voorzien van nieuwe surrounds, waarna ze dus weer gaan als de brandweer.


Oja, @ Gitarist 62 denk je nog wel eens aan me....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Oja, @ Gitarist 62 denk je nog wel eens aan me....



 
yep, pas dat ding nog door m'n handen gehad maar toen in geen velden of wegen een rolmaatje te vinden natuurlijk :Frown:  

Die 302 heeft weer eens lekker een avondje staan beuken; vol open achter een ep2500 Dus het stof is er weer uit..
maar ben je niet vergeten :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik ken iemand, die de voorhanger heeft van 20 jaar geleden, die werden probleemloos gerikoont.
> Dit wil ik nog eens zien doen bij klankkasten van meyersound en dergelijke binnen 20 jaar.



geen probleem, hoor...reconen doen we sowieso al erg weinig, de kasten gaan gewoon nog een tijdje door met spelen... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Maar idd, de 802 is een van de weinige kasten die hun investering driedubbel waard zijn. Als ze gaan, gaan ze bigtime, maar tot dat moment een redelijk geluid, en een betrouwbare partner.

----------


## dj kevin kd

hey ik heb hier onder tussen wat vanalles geleze over bose producten.

ik zelf ben een bose fan.
beschik al jaar of 8 over 4 x bose 802 serie 2

ik heb onlangs 1 x 502 bp aan gekocht en ben beetje teleurgesteld.
ik krijg plots veel meer power maar waar is men warme zwoele geluid naar toe dat ik van bose gewoon ben.
ik krijg eerder ronk achtige bass en als het liedje iets zweefs achtig weer heeft staat die kast daar te ronken niet normaal.
wat in sommige zalen dus echt slecht klinkt.

de 802's doen hun werk zoals verwacht.

----------


## dj kevin kd

> hey ik heb hier onder tussen wat vanalles geleze over bose producten.
> 
> ik zelf ben een bose fan.
> beschik al jaar of 8 over 4 x bose 802 serie 2
> 
> ik heb onlangs 1 x 502 bp aan gekocht en ben beetje teleurgesteld.
> ik krijg plots veel meer power maar waar is men warme zwoele geluid naar toe dat ik van bose gewoon ben.
> ik krijg eerder ronk achtige bass en als het liedje iets zweefs achtig weer heeft staat die kast daar te ronken niet normaal.
> wat in sommige zalen dus echt slecht klinkt.
> ...



 
ook heb ik nog 2 andere boxen staan die  ik combineer in full range met 2 802's.
nl. 2 x jenson power station slp 2300. 
800 watt in 8 ohm.

deze komen van 2x 802's. en dan komt kwa klank alles goed een mooi stevige zwoele bass met perfect hoog en mid geluid van de 802's.

(zoiets had ik van die 502 ook verwacht

----------


## dj kevin kd

bijkomende vraag.

- ik had men 502 b aangesloten op versterker yamaha p 4500 in bridge mode wat dus in 8 ohm zo'n 1240 wat geeft.

- nu heb ik eens de 502 gewoon in stereo aangesloten en deze klinkt minder ronkend , wat dan 620 watt is per uitgangskanaal van de versterker.

wat is jullie menig daar over ?

----------


## beyma

@ DJ Kevin

Ik denk dat je je 502 aan het 'opblazen' bent met deze vermogens! Dat ronkende geluid kan maar zo een spoel zijn die tegen de poolplaat staat te rammen, en dan zit je ver over de mechanische limiet van de speaker....

Verwacht geen geluidsdrukken die je normaal bij een stackje van 4x 18 inch BR kasten hebt uit deze ene 12 inch kast!!!

----------


## steven007

Deze zomer 802-II gebruikt als middriver,
bovenste "802 kast" is er een met JBL Ultra high in en 2x Compressie drivers in van RCF voor High,
6 stuks 802-II Mid,
4 stuks 15" PD Bass en 8 stuks 18" PD Sub,
Amps : 10 x EP2500 en 2 x IterM R500 (high & ultrahigh),
Klonk zuiver als een bel !!
Picasa-webalbums - Feest ComitÃ© - Loppem Zingt ...

----------


## dj kevin kd

hey 

voorbije wekend heb ik met 4 x bose 802's geluid verzorgd op opendeur event.

Nu heb ik die week er voor zo'n stuk of 4 xlr female to xlr female adaptortjes aangeschaft.
1317 / 2x Adaptor plug XLR-3 female / XLR-3 female

zodat ik van uit men versterker naar een 802 te gaan en van die 802 door te linken naar nog een 802.

Maar mits deze 802's beschikken over 2 x xlr male ingangen en 2 x jack ingangen.
en al men audio kabels xlr male to xlr female zijn.


dacht ik me met deze adaptors een gemakkelijke oplossing te vinden om zo men huidige kabels en zo'n adaptor toch kunnen door te linken naar een 2de 802.
Maar wat bleek ik kreeg geen enkel geluid signiaal door.

Weet iemand hoe dit zou komen.


vgr

----------


## steven007

Niet gebruiken die adapters !!
Dat is voor signaal en niet voor speakervermogens, trouwens met eerst zo'n adapter in een 802 en dan pas je kabel wordt de hefboom te groot en zullen je XLR chassis 
sneuvelen,  beter is enkele korte (40cm) speakerkabeltjes maken F-F

----------


## dj kevin kd

> Niet gebruiken die adapters !!
> Dat is voor signaal en niet voor speakervermogens, trouwens met eerst zo'n adapter in een 802 en dan pas je kabel wordt de hefboom te groot en zullen je XLR chassis 
> sneuvelen, beter is enkele korte (40cm) speakerkabeltjes maken F-F



mja da laatste was ook men idee maar mits ik niet zo sterk ben in solderen was men keuze wel rap gemaakt.

ik stak deze adaptors niet in de boses zelf maar in men geluidkabels.

en ik heb onlangs ook 2 signaal kabels besteld van 20 m.
en deze gingen wel met geluid.

nu ik denk dan maar nog 2 paar extra kabels te bestellen maar dan F-F xlrs als ik deze moet doorlinken is het toch voor langere afstanden te doen.
Kan ik me even goed f-f van 20 m aanschaffen. plaats van zo'n kleine stukjes.
moet ik dan nog verder dan 20 dan steek ik er een gewoon F-M kabel tussen en ik kom  dan ook goed uit op men bose e.

----------


## salsa

Wat ik niet kan begrijpen is dat je deze spullen hebt maar niet echt het verschil weet tussen signaal en luidspreker kabels.. Of heb ik dit nu fout??

en ik heb onlangs ook 2 signaal kabels besteld van 20 m.
en deze gingen wel met geluid.

Dit bedoel ik dus..........


Dave

----------


## dj kevin kd

> Wat ik niet kan begrijpen is dat je deze spullen hebt maar niet echt het verschil weet tussen signaal en luidspreker kabels.. Of heb ik dit nu fout??
> 
> en ik heb onlangs ook 2 signaal kabels besteld van 20 m.
> en deze gingen wel met geluid.
> 
> Dit bedoel ik dus..........
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



mja idd zeker als deze signaal kabel toch geluid door geeft.
Dan begrijp ik er niets meer van.


verschil zal em liggen tussen de aansluiting van de 3 pinnen van een xlr kabel zeker.

Maar uiteindelijke of het blauwe draadje of het rode nu aan vb de 2de pin vast zit of de 3de pin.
Maak toch niet veel uit.
Het is toch uw versterk die het signaal door geeft. of da nu door da blauwe kabeltjes is of da rood, da weet die versterker of dienne box toch niet e.

ik gebruikt zelf dmx kabels voor men geluid en deze werken ook perfect.

----------


## salsa

Ja joh, lekker eigenwijs zijn jongen....

Blijf maar lekker DJ..

Dave

----------


## steven007

> Ja joh, lekker eigenwijs zijn jongen....
> 
> Blijf maar lekker DJ..
> 
> Dave



Volledig mee eens,

en trouwens, een 64Amp kabel werkt ook voor signaalkabel en een compressiedriver als micro,   .........  JA HALLO !!

Ik heb nog graag reacties ontvangen van m'n bose 802 als mid driver,
(zie voorgaande foto)
Gegroet !

----------


## Watt Xtra

> mja idd zeker als deze signaal kabel toch geluid door geeft.
> Dan begrijp ik er niets meer van.
> 
> 
> verschil zal em liggen tussen de aansluiting van de 3 pinnen van een xlr kabel zeker.
> 
> Maar uiteindelijke of het blauwe draadje of het rode nu aan vb de 2de pin vast zit of de 3de pin.
> Maak toch niet veel uit.
> Het is toch uw versterk die het signaal door geeft. of da nu door da blauwe kabeltjes is of da rood, da weet die versterker of dienne box toch niet e.
> ...



POTVER.... ga jij eens heel snel aan het lezen hier op het forum... en dat alleen voor je eigen bestwil en het behoudt van jouw speakers...

een signaal kabel is wat anders als een speakerkabel!! 
en de rest zoek je eerst zelf eens op!!!!

----------


## lve

> Deze zomer 802-II gebruikt als middriver,
> bovenste "802 kast" is er een met JBL Ultra high in en 2x Compressie drivers in van RCF voor High,
> 6 stuks 802-II Mid,
> 4 stuks 15" PD Bass en 8 stuks 18" PD Sub,
> Amps : 10 x EP2500 en 2 x IterM R500 (high & ultrahigh),
> Klonk zuiver als een bel !!
> Picasa-webalbums - Feest ComitÃ© - Loppem Zingt ...



Ziet er netjes uit, ben wel benieuwd wat er gebeurd met zoveel kastjes op elkaar gestapeld wat koppeling betreft enzo, heb je daar ook iets mee gedaan of gewoon opgestapeld?

Verder ben ik wel benieuwd naar de High Kastjes, is dit zelfbouw, of bestond er al zoiets in ongeveer dezelfde vorm kast? Wellicht wat meer foto's?

----------


## steven007

In een haastje nog wat foto's

poweramp

Het systeem was inderdaad naar mijn weten niet bestaande, een 802 scoort erg goed 
op midden gebied (ook zonder EQ), mooie spreiding een een goede koppeling in mijn geval
om alsnog afstand te overbruggen,
met de compressiedrivers heb ik dezelfde spreiding, enkel met de Ultra high geraak ik 
net niet ver genoeg (JBL bullet). Het geheel vormt een krachtige en gedefinieerde klank die helemaal niet irriterend klink ( bij andere systemen die grotere frequentiegebieden in het hoog met gebruik van een hoorn kan je wel het tuuuuuuuut - effect hebben als je slapen gaat)
Ik maak in dit systeem gebruik van 2x BehringerDCX2496 en een dagje TrueRTA met een condensor microfoontje

----------


## steven007

De topkast is - was een bestaande 802, bewerkt met de decoupeerzaag, nieuw houten frame erin en een zwart gelakte metalen gril erin, nadien ook nog de bullet lichjes zwart gemaakt,
Vanop een afstand lijkt het op een 802-III

----------


## Outline

Was een 802 eigenlijk niet het eerste line-array? Heb wel eens verhalen gehoord over stapels van 20 stuks hoog in het Ahoy. Dus wie daar meer van weet of foto's...

----------


## Kasper

Hé leuk!

Ziet er goed uit. Die omgebouwde 802 ziet er ook mooi uit zo op de foto.
Ik vind het wel leuk eigenlijk. je bent er iig wel mee bezig! Het hoogste hoog kan er zeker wel van opknappen ja, een 802 blijft toch full-range hè. Oogt trouwens ook wel lekker zo.  

Groet
Kasper

----------


## dj kevin kd

> hey 
> 
> voorbije wekend heb ik met 4 x bose 802's geluid verzorgd op opendeur event.
> 
> Nu heb ik die week er voor zo'n stuk of 4 xlr female to xlr female adaptortjes aangeschaft.
> 1317 / 2x Adaptor plug XLR-3 female / XLR-3 female
> 
> zodat ik van uit men versterker naar een 802 te gaan en van die 802 door te linken naar nog een 802.
> 
> ...



hoi,

ik heb het probleem opgelost.
ik heb zo'n adaptor open gemaakt.
en blijkft dat er maar 2 kabeltjes  aan een 3 pin xlr gesoldeerd zijn.
een derde kabeltje er aan zetten was er precies te veel aan  :Smile: .

Dus heb ik dat maar gedaan.
resultaat is dat ik geluid krijg naar men 2de bose 802 die ik door link van de 1ste.

dus toch geen nutteloze kost gemaakt  :Smile: .
(khad er zo 8 gekocht)

----------


## berolios

> Was een 802 eigenlijk niet het eerste line-array? Heb wel eens verhalen gehoord over stapels van 20 stuks hoog in het Ahoy. Dus wie daar meer van weet of foto's...



De eerste lijn-bronnen waren de spraak-zuiltjes in kerken, die werkten inderdaad als een lijn-bron in het spraak-gebied (tot 2,5 kHz of zo). In 802 zitten 8 x 4" speakertjes (waarom noemen ze het dan geen 804?)... een hoop 802-en op elkaar maakt dus simpelweg een grote spraak-zuil, die dus inderdaad als een lijnbron werkt in het spraak-gebied... maar dan wel maar tot 2,5 kHz of zo!!

----------


## beyma

*kuch* in een 802 zitten 8x 4 inch (10 cm) drivertjes  :Cool: 

Hier een foto van de mijne toen ik net klaar was met 're-foamen' (1 driver per avond  :Smile: )

----------


## Outline

Ja, je moet iets om jezelf bezig te houden...

----------


## salsa

802...Acht speakertjes met twee bass reflex poorten??

----------


## Watt Xtra

> hoi,
> 
> ik heb het probleem opgelost.
> ik heb zo'n adaptor open gemaakt.
> en blijkft dat er maar 2 kabeltjes aan een 3 pin xlr gesoldeerd zijn.
> een derde kabeltje er aan zetten was er precies te veel aan .
> 
> Dus heb ik dat maar gedaan.
> resultaat is dat ik geluid krijg naar men 2de bose 802 die ik door link van de 1ste.
> ...



je bent wel erg hardleers..... nu ga je die dingen nog gebruiken ook om je speakers mee door te lussen?? sterkte...

----------


## beyma

> Ja, je moet iets om jezelf bezig te houden...



Tja, in dit geval was het best de moeite waard aangezien ik ze voor niets heb gekregen samen met een AWC plus de controller  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En de vijf minuten per avond die ik nodig had om een surround te lijmen konden er ook nog wel af... (ik had slechts één MDF ring gemaakt om het 100% exact te centreren, vandaar, nu hebben we een CNC freesmachiene op het werk en zou ik 32 ringen kunnen maken om ze allemaal tegelijk te doen  :Cool: )  

@ Salsa, het zou maar zo kunnen die theorie, maar bij andere modellen gaat het al niet meer, kijk naar de 302 sub  2x 12 inch met 2x BR....

----------


## salsa

302 = 30 cm x2 luidsprekers... BOSE is zoooo simpel!

----------


## bramm14

Ja ben ook erg benieuwd,, zou dat ook graag zien :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> Ja ben ook erg benieuwd,, zou dat ook graag zien



Ehm, Bram14, laatste toevoeging aan dit topic alweer een tijdje oud. Dan heeft het weinig zin om (zonder quote) te melden dat je dat ook graag zou willen zien... Wat wil je precies zien?

@lex

----------


## jurrikka

> *kuch* in een 802 zitten 8x 4 inch (10 cm) drivertjes 
> 
> Hier een foto van de mijne toen ik net klaar was met 're-foamen' (1 driver per avond )



 ik had nog even vraagje...
wij hebben op school 4 van (volgens mij) deze luidsprekers, en ik wilde weten hoe er toch nog zulke mooie diepe en vooral harde bassen uit komen?
ik vind dat nog al knap voor zulke drivers!...

Jurre

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik had nog even vraagje...
> wij hebben op school 4 van (volgens mij) deze luidsprekers, en ik wilde weten hoe er toch nog zulke mooie diepe en vooral harde bassen uit komen?
> ik vind dat nog al knap voor zulke drivers!...
> 
> Jurre



Die komen er echt niet uit hoor, zal vast ergens een sub verstopt zitten.

----------


## jurrikka

er zijn daar geens subs.

----------


## MusicXtra

> er zijn daar geens subs.



Dan zijn het dus geen 802's. :Big Grin:

----------


## jurrikka

blijkbaar niet nee.....

----------


## Kasper

Jurikka,

Als je het helemaal af wilt maken kun je de drivers zo monteren dat de draadjes van de spreekspoel per vier naar de poort "'wijzen"
Dat is namelijk origineel.

gr. Kasper

----------


## Fred Buist

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Gegroet,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Er is een heel verschil tussen de Bose 802 mk1 (foamranden) en de Bose 802 mk2 (linnen randen). De meeste mensen willen een mk2 of een mk1 met linnen randen, maar komen vaak van de koude kermis thuis.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Een Bose 802mk1 kast met nieuwe foamranden is veel meer fullrange, er kan een stevig laagfundament uit komen. Daar in tegen hebben de linnen versies +3dB, maar geven in het laag een droge, korte, niet diepe bas. De Bose 802mk2 is veel meer gemaakt voor bij een baskast, zoals de 502 of 302.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Wil je een stel 802's om zonder baskast in de kroeg te hangen, dan weet je dus wat je dient te doen. Verder is een stel 802mk1 met linnen randen circa een 100,- - 125,- p.paar. meer waard. Dus ga je voor de handel: linnen randen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Wil je bijv. een eenvoudige drive-in show beginnen of muziek voor bij een dansgroep zonder grote baskast dan is foam beter.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Nu hoor ik mensen denken: 'en rubber dan?' Rubber gaat normaliter lang mee, maar is een stuk zwaarder dan foam of linnen. En het grappige bij de 802 is juist dat de gezamelijke snelle lichte woofertjes voor een bijzonder geluid zorgen. In de berekening van het concept wordt de helft van het gewicht van de rand mee genomen. Dat betekent dat het hele systeem op e schop gaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Inderdaad, met rubber verandert er een hoop aan dit speakertje. Het rendement wordt sowieso een stuk lager en als ik het wel heb wordt de resonantiefrequentie lager. Wat dat precies met de basrefelex doent weet ik niet, maar een laag rendent is niet wenselijk, en waarschijnlijk zijn de lagere frequentie niet buikbaar. Ook verandert de demping van de resonantiemodi van het speakertjes, de golvende trillingen in de conus.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Mochten er niet te veel mensen zijn, dan kan ik wel een handleiding opsturen van de kasten, om ze weer goed te krijgen. LET OP: ik verstuur dit alleen per post. Zie ook www.audiofriends.nl/bose[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Vrgr. Fred[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Gertje123

Ik ben ook niet echt fan de Bose spullen, ze zijn leuk voor een dansschool gymzaal cafétje of voor spraaktoepassingen. Meer dan dat bijna niet! Ben jij ooit in de Efteling geweest? Daar hebben ze bijna alleen maar Bose. De Bose 802 hangen daar nu een jaar lang non stop te spelen in de buitenlucht. Gaat helemaal goed hoor!

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Gegroet,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial]Inderdaad, met rubber verandert er een hoop aan dit speakertje. Het rendement wordt sowieso een stuk lager en als ik het wel heb wordt de resonantiefrequentie lager. Wat dat precies met de basrefelex doent weet ik niet, maar een laag rendent is niet wenselijk, en waarschijnlijk zijn de lagere frequentie niet buikbaar. Ook verandert de demping van de resonantiemodi van het speakertjes, de golvende trillingen in de conus.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]Vrgr. Fred[/FONT][/FONT]



Ook al is het een oud topic, toch maar ff reageren. Waarschijnlijk verandert er niet zo heel veel, de resonantie frequentie van het speakertje wordt weliswaar lager maar de tuning verandert niet waardoor het rendement van het totaal weer iets hoger wordt. Waarschijnlijk komt er net boven de tunings frequentie een bult in de frequentie response.

----------


## NesCio01

> Zoek en gij zult vinden, vindt gij niet dan is het zoek



Staat in datzelfde boek niet geschreven:
verlos ons van Bose?
 :Smile: 
grtz

----------


## showband

audiofriends en bose.
dat is zoiets als 
plasticglas en wedgewood.
 :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gertje123

> Bose is gewoon goed voor de huiskamer of klein cafe en daar houdt het mee op ! 
> 
> Garantie van Bose is ook slecht vindt ik uit eigen ervaring ( met hun waterdicht en watrebestendig gezeur .................
> 
> De speakerkast is NIET waterdicht ( er zitten 2 baspoorten in ) plus waterbestendig zijn ze ook niet. Heb ze vaak buiten gebruikt maar bij een regenbui moest ik ze ook vaak leeggieten !!!!Vaak waterschade gehad die niet vergoed werd door bose terwijl ze in die tijd juist adverteerde met deze garantie ( in de hal daar stond in de vijver een bose kast onderwater te spelen met de tekst er4bij dat Bose waterbestendig is ............. )
> 
> Geluid is op zich OK maar niet op hoge volumens ! fullrange niet tenminste wel in kobinatie van de controller en met de subs eronder.
> 
> Heb zelf 4 bassen gehad met 8 toppen en klonk op zich niet verkeerd totdat ik stukken kreeg en Almere geen garantie kon op dat moment toen maar met tegenzin in de bassen RCF gestoken waardoor de subs geen 10X maar 1000X beter klonken ( speakers waren stukken goedkoper dan de originele speaker ) in de toppen Beyma gedaan en set is een heel stuk vooruit gegaan ! ( wel met wat aanpassingen ) Maar goed set is nu weg !
> ...




Dan ga je kijken bij de Bose LT series en die kosten me een *** vermogen!

----------


## Gertje123

> Die komen er echt niet uit hoor, zal vast ergens een sub verstopt zitten.



Die komen er zeker wel uit!! Ze hebben een frequentiebereik vanaf 50 hz. 

Die bas maken ze helemaal zelf hoor! En over die sub, een 302 sub kan je zeer goed verstoppen, het zou natuurlijk kunnen dat die daar staat!!

In heel de Efteling hebben ze erg veel 802 en 402 hangen, ook de 402 heeft een ongelofelijke bas, de 802 nog meer! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die komen er zeker wel uit!! Ze hebben een frequentiebereik vanaf 50 hz.



Hou toch op joh, de curve wel eens gezien die de processor ervan maakt?
Een smile tot ver boven je oren. :Big Grin: 
Gevolg is dat de belastbaarheid sterk terugloopt simpel omdat de kleine speakertjes niet zoveel lucht kunnen verplaatsen.
De 802 is een prima kastje voor bepaalde toepassingen maar ga nu niet beweren dat je zonder subs een lekker drukkend laag kunt krijgen met een behoorlijke geluidsdruk.

----------


## Gertje123

> Hou toch op joh, de curve wel eens gezien die de processor ervan maakt?
> Een smile tot ver boven je oren.
> Gevolg is dat de belastbaarheid sterk terugloopt simpel omdat de kleine speakertjes niet zoveel lucht kunnen verplaatsen.
> De 802 is een prima kastje voor bepaalde toepassingen maar ga nu niet beweren dat je zonder subs een lekker drukkend laag kunt krijgen met een behoorlijke geluidsdruk.



Niet dat ze met die bas hard gaan, ga ervan uit dat je die bas krijgt tot de 100 watt, met de bass knop helemaal naar rechts, ik was een paar uur geleden in de Efteling (hoe vaak heb ik dat woord nou al wel niet gebruikt :Wink: ), in het 'spookslot' hebben ze zes oude Bose 802 hangen, zonder sub. Heel het ventilatierooster stond ervan te trillen, echt wat een bas!!

----------


## Gertje123

> Bose is gewoon goed voor de huiskamer of klein cafe en daar houdt het mee op ! 
> 
> Garantie van Bose is ook slecht vindt ik uit eigen ervaring ( met hun waterdicht en watrebestendig gezeur .................
> 
> De speakerkast is NIET waterdicht ( er zitten 2 baspoorten in ) plus waterbestendig zijn ze ook niet. Heb ze vaak buiten gebruikt maar bij een regenbui moest ik ze ook vaak leeggieten !!!!Vaak waterschade gehad die niet vergoed werd door bose terwijl ze in die tijd juist adverteerde met deze garantie ( in de hal daar stond in de vijver een bose kast onderwater te spelen met de tekst er4bij dat Bose waterbestendig is ............. )
> 
> Geluid is op zich OK maar niet op hoge volumens ! fullrange niet tenminste wel in kobinatie van de controller en met de subs eronder.
> 
> Heb zelf 4 bassen gehad met 8 toppen en klonk op zich niet verkeerd totdat ik stukken kreeg en Almere geen garantie kon op dat moment toen maar met tegenzin in de bassen RCF gestoken waardoor de subs geen 10X maar 1000X beter klonken ( speakers waren stukken goedkoper dan de originele speaker ) in de toppen Beyma gedaan en set is een heel stuk vooruit gegaan ! ( wel met wat aanpassingen ) Maar goed set is nu weg !
> ...



Je hebt inderdaad gelijk over de waterdichtheid, want die is er gewoon niet!!
De 402 een stuk meer.

Ik zag gisteren in de Efteling het personeel vier Bose 802 III leeg staan gooien, het was er gewoon in geregend.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ook de 402 heeft een ongelofelijke bas, de 802 nog meer!



Jouw referentie kader zijn zeker logitec speakertjes van een pc, wat jij bas vind zit waarschijnlijk op 100Hz of hoger. Een 402 is bruikbaar voor spraak en een beetje achtergrond muziek.

----------


## Gertje123

> Jouw referentie kader zijn zeker logitec speakertjes van een pc, wat jij bas vind zit waarschijnlijk op 100Hz of hoger. Een 402 is bruikbaar voor spraak en een beetje achtergrond muziek.



Ik meen toch echt dat ze vroeger vanaf de 60hz gingen, als dat niet is hebben ze daar een sub verstopt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Toch even dit topic weer een kick geven. WIj zitten er aan te denken om een aantal van deze kasten te kopen. (even de reactie van Bose afwachten mbt het vinden van een dealer). 

We zaten eerst te denken om ze tweedehands te kopen, maar heb begrepen dat eerdere gebruikers de speakers behoorlijk verpest kunnen hebben. We willen de speakers gebruiken bij demonstraties en presentaties en dan vooral buiten. Vooral spraak dus met een enkel keer een cdtje. Is de 802 daar nu de beste keuze voor? En is die derde versie nu wel of niet 100% waterdicht?

----------


## showband

kort en bondig:
voor het geld van 802 en een reparatie (8x conus?) heb je beter, lichter, goedkoper iets anders.
setje sound projects X-act tweedehands?

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Dank je wel voor je reactie. VAnwege dat recone verhaal zittn wij ook te denken om ze nieuw te kopen.

Ik heb laatst een keertje gehoord wat dat Sound Project doet en ik weet niet of hier veel processing bij nodig is om er goed geluid uit te krijgen, maar ik was er niet echt ondersteboven van, sterker nog ik vond de verhoudingen een beetje missen. Het ging hier wel om een bandsetje en niet om een omroepsetje. 

Moet wel eerlijk toegeven, ik had het nog nooit eerder ergens gezien of gehoord, ook wel toevallig dat je juist dit merk nu naar voren haalt. HEt zal in ieder geval niet mijn eerste keus zijn.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Voor het geld wat je aan Bose uitgeeft zijn er denk ik heel veel alternatieven te koop, die breder inzetbaar zijn, en in mijn ogen beter klinken.

Denk bijvoorbeeld aan EV ZX3 (of ZX1 zelfs). Als het echt goedkoop moet Dap K112.
er zijn echt talloze mogelijkheden !!

----------


## Podium Verhuur

DAP zal het niet worden. Al is het alleen maar om het feit dat er DAP op staat.

Zijn die kastjes van EV waterdicht, er staat niets over geschreven.
De ZX3 is te groot, 12inch voor spraak is niet echt nodig. Die ZX1 is op zich wel netjes, op de site helaas geen foto en met 250 euro wel echt heel goedkoop.

----------


## Kasper

@Podiumverhuur:

 Een Bose 802 heeft twee poorten en is in die zin dus niet "waterdicht" maar kan probleemloos, ook permanent, buiten in weer en wind gebruikt worden. Ik heb op dit forum als eens eerder over mijn ervatingen met 802's geschreven dus even zoeken.  Öf een 802 de beste keuze is is natuurlijk subjectief.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## highendsyl

EV ZX1 is geschikt voor outdoor volgens specificaties.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> EV ZX1 is geschikt voor outdoor volgens specificaties.



Volgens de specificaties op de website van EV, wordt er niets over gezegd, sterker nog ik zie nu bij de specs staan dat ze niet geschikt zijn voor outdoor gebruik.
http://www.electrovoice.com/product.php?id=250

----------


## jans

Je moet kijken naar de ZX1i. Deze is wel voor buitengebruik geschikt.

----------


## Jan Scholten

Waarom huur je niet eens een setje Bose of EV? Zou je de 802, de 402 en de ZX1 mooi kunnen vergelijken.
Heb ik ook al eens gedaan, en ben toen voor buitenactiviteiten, zonder podium opstelling, voor zowel spraak als "muziek" gegaan voor de 802.
Puur vanwege dragend vermogen van die dingen. Lekker 2 x 8 stuks 802, serie/parallelboxje, controller 802-C, en dan 2 x een Crown K2 in brug. Pak je probleemloos een paardensportevenement met publiek rondom een arena van 30 x 80m op tribunes.

De 402 is mooi voor spraak. Begint ook pas bij 150Hz.

Als er al laag bij moet, dan vind ik wel iets passend. De 302 subkasten van Bose zelf, zijn wat minder. Ken echter iemand die er 2 x JBL 12" in heeft gestopt, en dat klinkt gelijk een stuk prettiger.
Als je tweedehands 802's koopt, neem dan inderdaad die met de linnen rand om de conus. Heb ik nog nooit problemen mee gehad.

----------


## 4AC

Waar heb jij de 802 en 402 toen mee vergeleken?

Mvg,

Teun

----------

